# BodyKit question



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm interested in getting a 180sx kouki type X conversion kit (I have only seen bumper and side skirts so far, anyone found rear?). First of all, I have an 89', is it even possible? Second, I don't know anything really about bodykit compounds or quality. One site says Urethane while another says Pliable Fiber Reiforced Plastic. My other question is about ride height. I've already lowered it only an 1'' but will this bodykit be really low? I live in Canada and this is my daily driver, roads arn't the smoothest! Thx in advance

Matt


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

little240boy said:


> I'm interested in getting a 180sx kouki type X conversion kit (I have only seen bumper and side skirts so far, anyone found rear?). First of all, I have an 89', is it even possible? Second, I don't know anything really about bodykit compounds or quality. One site says Urethane while another says Pliable Fiber Reiforced Plastic. My other question is about ride height. I've already lowered it only an 1'' but will this bodykit be really low? I live in Canada and this is my daily driver, roads arn't the smoothest! Thx in advance
> 
> Matt


- ppl ever search anymore?? pic could be found in 2 threads under yours








- yes it is possible
- since you're not freakd out about the price yet, it's obvious that you are looking at fake copies of kouki body parts.. they're the same thing..one sounds fancier than the other
- 1" won't hurt

kouki side skirts / rear looks ugly imo.. and the real ones cost just as much as aftermarket ones..


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry bout that, I totally forgot to check, my bad. The kits I have seen are like $650US for the bumper plus optional stuff and like $900US for the side skirts. I still don't know what the best compound is for bodykit quality is though (fiberglass, Urethane, are they same or whats the best). Thx and sorry again.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

True factory only come in urethane, Right? I have never heard of factory fiberglass unless its a saturn


----------



## hitdaswitch (Jan 21, 2004)

here this might give u some clue of which is better to buy 
http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/t167865.html


----------

